# Tutu girls



## misol (Oct 28, 2009)

I did this shoot this weekend.  It was challenging, thick blue clouds rolled in right before the shoot (despite weather reports that had them coming in well after dark).  And of course the joy of a stubborn 3 year old and a very busy 1 year old...its always fun in the world of child portraits.  I had to crank my ISO up much further then I like, and I used fill flash.  I shot in manual mode.

I would love to hear C&C: 

1






2





3 This is a tiny bit soft, but I think passable, no?  Big sister had very little interest in little sister.  I got one whole pic of them together :thumbdown:





4 I chopped this foot but it isnt in the original.  I had to pay to have this pic fixed (there was another person in the background) because my ps skills are not that awesome.  I sent the wrong crop and since I am majorly discounting this shoot because of the family's 
situation,  I just dont want to spend more of my profit to fix it.  I feel like the foot is minor





5 I still really struggle with group family shots.  I could get it, but with kids they seem to only give me 10 seconds of shooting in one position.  And forget posing!  I would love to hear any tips on this situation, because its really my weakest area I believe.  







Thanks for looking!


----------



## g-fi (Oct 28, 2009)

I think your images are beautiful, regardless of the cropped toes/shoes! I don't have a whole lot of posing advice, sometimes it doesn't matter if you know everything there is to know about posing, if the kids won't cooperate! The only peice of advice I'll offer is that in the group shot, there's too much empty space between Mom and Dad, if you had Dad pointed to the right with Mom between his legs, or his arm around/behind her, pulling her closer in, I think you would have captured the "family dynamic" a little more. That's my only criticism of the picture, there doesn't seem to be any interaction between Mom and Dad. But I think you did admirably with the overcast clouds! Still some beautiful shots!


----------



## BlackWolF (Oct 28, 2009)

I agree ... Very pretty, colorful and alive ... Nice work 

yeah maybe next time pay attention to the feet  but other then that "little" thing ... very nice work

P.s: I probably would have cut the feet off as well tho ... I'm known for that :er:


----------



## Herro (Oct 28, 2009)

i think it looks really good. even the family portrait.


----------



## [Dillz] (Oct 29, 2009)

The first and 5th are really great! I like how you emphasize the colors.


----------



## ocular (Oct 31, 2009)

I like # 1 and 2. #4 They look like aliens from outer space.


----------



## misol (Nov 1, 2009)

hummm I dont think aliens from outer space was what I was going for


----------



## misol (Nov 2, 2009)

thanks for the positive feedback.  The family loves them.  The father teared up.  Thats a great compliment


----------



## Breanna (Nov 3, 2009)

misol said:


> thanks for the positive feedback.  The family loves them.  The father teared up.  Thats a great compliment



That is so awesome! <3 Congrats! Great work!


----------



## EJBPhoto (Nov 5, 2009)

Great work!  Beautiful color, nice skin tones, and a good eye. 

Couple small tips because you have a great attitude towards CC that will take you far.

1. I would crop this in the future so there was more room on her right side as she is facing right, it makes it more pleasing to the eye.

2.  Fabulous!!!

3. Also fabulous- just watch your toes.

4. Great too- toes again if you can in the future.

5. Would just leave a bit more room about dad's head so it doesn't get chopped in a frame.

Nice set!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 5, 2009)

Cute snapshots.
That's the best I can give you on these.


----------



## misol (Nov 5, 2009)

Rifleman1776 said:


> Cute snapshots.
> That's the best I can give you on these.



How is this even slightly constructive?  They arent snaps at all, but I would love to hear why you think they are instead of just insulting me without any further comment.  If you arent able to give some actual C&C, why even bother?

Edit to add:
Actually I read some of your other C&C, and noticed I cant find any of your work...I really think you dont need to bother with actual C&C on my work.


----------



## misol (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks so much, very much agree with your comments.  I really appreciate all your feed back and will be sure to keep it in mind.



EJBPhoto said:


> Great work!  Beautiful color, nice skin tones, and a good eye.
> 
> Couple small tips because you have a great attitude towards CC that will take you far.
> 
> ...


----------

